# arcadia or mega ray bulb



## dannyvalley (Dec 13, 2011)

hi every one i am on about buying a desert iggie or two which one of thease bulbs is the best for my animal as i dont mind paying for the best as captivity is stressfull enough without not having the best for them i carnt wait to have them or 1


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

dannyvalley said:


> hi every one i am on about buying a desert iggie or two which one of thease bulbs is the best for my animal as i dont mind paying for the best as captivity is stressfull enough without not having the best for them i carnt wait to have them or 1


I asume you mean Arcadia MVB . .of those two I'd go Arcadia. . and I base that on reliablility as well as performance
...............but emphasise. . .this is due to a friends experience . .as I use Halogen and Arcadia T5 personally,I'd prefer this option to MVB and I think your desert Ig would too


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi,

I agree with Coldblooded, you would indeed be much better with the high output T5 system. And I will save you a fortune in running costs.

M.V lamps are useful for some enclosures especially the smaller ones. The area of emmision is quite narrow due to the nature of the lamp. Now the Arcadia M.V lamp has the widest angle of emmision of any Lamp in the world and is guaranteed for one whole year, but the angle is still only roughly 50 degrees.

So. I always advise that a T5 is used along side it if you rely on M.V for heat.

Personaly I would use a halogen heat spot via your stat. Again these are massively more efficient than tungsten. 

I would the use a D3+ high output T5 and reflector. The D3+ emits more U.VB than the M.V any but all along the tube, this opens up a vastly greater photo gradient for the animal to use.

Use the search on this forum to learn more about high output T5 and plea feel free to ask me questions!

Good luck and happy reaserching!

John.


----------



## Wolflore (Mar 3, 2010)

John, how do the halogen spots compare with a ceramic?


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Wow difficult question!

Personly I prefer halogen as it reaches the target temp almost instantly and has visible light, 

A 50w Arcadia halogen heat spot will do a better job than a 100w tungsten. So yes I guess theta are more efficient than ceramic.

The main reason I'm not keen on ceramics is that I always forget that they are on! And end up searing myself.

Now I'm a tattoo man......not keen on scarification really 

John.


----------



## Wolflore (Mar 3, 2010)

Folk must be wondering why you've loads of half moon scars on your arms 

Thanks for the info. Worth bearing in mind.


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

Wolflore said:


> John, how do the halogen spots compare with a ceramic?


Having used both ..halogen all the way ..seriously ..I didn't want to use I light bulb for heat purposes initially ..but now I have compared both ..like I say ..CONVERT.. Halogen plus T5 combo


----------



## Wolflore (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks for that ^

I'm looking to change over my tortoise table to t5 and a heat spot rather than the Arcadia MV. Hence the question.


----------



## dannyvalley (Dec 13, 2011)

thank you for all your reviews thanx dan i am in a predicament wether to get a desert iggie or monitor ackie i realy like them both plz can some one help as to heating the viv ect and is a 4x2x2 big enough for 1 of them ackies


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

dannyvalley said:


> thank you for all your reviews thanx dan i am in a predicament wether to get a desert iggie or monitor ackie i realy like them both plz can some one help as to heating the viv ect and is a 4x2x2 big enough for 1 of them ackies


Don't know ya. your keeping experience is like mate . But my advice . Research Ackies well ..and you'll not turn back from Monitors . Intelligent ,active,entertaining . All you could want . Just know.. . There's a Monitor addiction that WILL get hold of you . and it's GREAT


----------



## dannyvalley (Dec 13, 2011)

cold blooded beast said:


> Don't know ya. your keeping experience is like mate . But my advice . Research Ackies well ..and you'll not turn back from Monitors . Intelligent ,active,entertaining . All you could want . Just know.. . There's a Monitor addiction that WILL get hold of you . and it's GREAT


lol carnt wait to get my ackie in april in his new enclosure ithere 9x3x3 or 6x3x3 as i just bought a 9x3x3 but can smallen it down


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

dannyvalley said:


> hi every one i am on about buying a desert iggie or two which one of thease bulbs is the best for my animal as i dont mind paying for the best as captivity is stressfull enough without not having the best for them i carnt wait to have them or 1


Hi

In our desert iggy setup we have 2 arcadia d3 100w mvb and also a T5 arcadia tube and they are doing very well indeed.


----------



## dannyvalley (Dec 13, 2011)

petman99 said:


> Hi
> 
> In our desert iggy setup we have 2 arcadia d3 100w mvb and also a T5 arcadia tube and they are doing very well indeed.


ok mate thanks for ur help i am having ackie monitor now as dessert iggie a little bit small for my liking


----------

